# General > Business >  Strome Ferry By-pass

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Strome Ferry By-pass*

The Highland Council is working to secure the services of a car and a passenger ferry - along with feeder bus services - which it will introduce next week as an emergency measure in the wake of the ongoing closure of the A 890 Stromeferry By-pass between Lochcarron and Plockton/Kyle.    The ferries are needed because the Council has been advised by consultants that the road must remain closed to traffic until works to make the rock face safe are completed, following landslides at a point 100 yards west of the Avalanche Shelter, as there is still a significant risk of further  rock falls affecting the road.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

